# replenishing my stolen work



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I have been preparing for the flea market for the last several months, and had a box of over 50 completed forks stolen from my own basement. I was quite disapointed, and think I know who it was, but hate to point a finger when I can't say for sure. Anyways, I was almost out of raw material, so took my kids out on a hike through the woods and came across 5 huge fallen oaks that are all thoroughly spalted and aged to perfection. I only had my small assault pack with me today so I left with these beefy forks. Going back every day for the next week to strip as much as I can and building like crazy! As unfortunate as it was that so much work walked out unpaid for, the good Lord replaced my stolen forks with more material than I could have ever hoped for. All of the forks have very similar grain and a really pretty pinkish red heart wood


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its unfortunate to hear of the theft of your completed works but karma has rewarded you with some more fodder for your retailing endeavors. that lil one on the bottom row is screaming at me to be made into a pfs, especially the potential outcome that lies with it on the great chance of some spalting. good luck on bringing out the slingshot that lies within each one.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Imperial! I was thinking the same thing about the little pfs, can't wait to start digging into them. Once the kids go to bed I will begin the first one which is going out in a trade, and after that it is time to get busy with the rest. I am out of a real job at the moment so it will give me plenty of time to focus on my passion. And I still have like 20 completed that were in a different room so not all is lost. Thanks again.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Somebody steals from me, from my basement, they'd probably end up part of the foundation. Just me. New forks look really promising.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I hear you there Stinger. If it was the old me I would have beat the kid senseless, but I don't have proof and there has been several people down there who are friends with my wives little brother. Now everybody is banned from my home. I have three children to worry about. Have to handle things differently than I used to. 50 slingshots or so just isn't worth jail time.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Absolutely. I'm harmless these days. People stealing makes me crazy, crazy! I'm sorry it happened at all. Bright side, the new material looks awesome!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Me to man. Stealing and cheating spouses is enough to drive a man insane. Luckily for us we learned to curve that vengeful instinct ???? Thanks man, I can't post the first complete fork until it reaches its new home but I will be sure to show what comes up after the second one


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear about this misfortune. I work in law enforcement and drives me crazy how these things happen and usually with no remorse. I see you are located in upstate NY - if you are near the Catskill Mountains send me a pm. My family and I have about 500 acres in Ulster county and you are welcome to come fork hunting.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Vly62 said:


> Sorry to hear about this misfortune. I work in law enforcement and drives me crazy how these things happen and usually with no remorse. I see you are located in upstate NY - if you are near the Catskill Mountains send me a pm. My family and I have about 500 acres in Ulster county and you are welcome to come fork hunting.


That one heck of an offer Vly! That is quite the drive from me though, I am located around the binghamton area. Still, I truly appreciate the genuine kind hearted gesture to a stranger. Goes to show not everybody is out for themselves.

I just don't get why they would take my whole box. I am keeping my eye out on eBay to see if I recognize any of my work pop up. Wish I had pictures of each one, but unfortunately I do not. The main thing that burns me up is I gladly would have given the person one or two of they had asked.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Who would steal wooden natural sling shot forks ? , that is very strange as they are not worth anything. Is the person you think who stole them a slingshot shooter ?

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's some dirtbag shít right there. I've got respect for your attitude about it, though; you're definitely on the high path. I hope your new found forks yield a nicer profit than your other forks would have...they already got you out in the woods with your children, so you're already half-way there 

All the best to you, man. Good luck with those gorgeous forks...


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Well they are worth money as I usually sell them for around 30 to 40 dollars a piece. And no. I am the only one in my parts who shoots these things


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Here is one of the oaks, I was cutting with my wife supervising the kids on the "jungle gym" it was good times


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> That's some dirtbag shít right there. I've got respect for your attitude about it, though; you're definitely on the high path. I hope your new found forks yield a nicer profit than your other forks would have...they already got you out in the woods with your children, so you're already half-way there
> 
> All the best to you, man. Good luck with those gorgeous forks...


Thanks for the good wishes TT, we had a blast. My kids love hiking and climbing trees more than going to any park. Thanks again buddy. Hope you and yours are well.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

karma will straighten it out brother it already got you great new stock and time with your family out in nature and whoever did that to you will pay for it in the end i'm sorry you lost all of your finished work,sense you think you know who it is you probably know people around him or her if they were dumb enough to to steal some thing like that they are dumb enough to think they can start to pass them along or try to sell them,unless they took them just to hurt you personally then who knows,i wish you all the best in making up your lost stock in time


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey if I can help you with some pouches pm me your address pleas 
Cheerio


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

bigron said:


> karma will straighten it out brother it already got you great new stock and time with your family out in nature and whoever did that to you will pay for it in the end i'm sorry you lost all of your finished work,sense you think you know who it is you probably know people around him or her if they were dumb enough to to steal some thing like that they are dumb enough to think they can start to pass them along or try to sell them,unless they took them just to hurt you personally then who knows,i wish you all the best in making up your lost stock in time


 Thanks Ron, I have plenty of free time now so I will be able to get lots done within just a few weeks. I don't know what was going through the persons head, but I am keeping my eye out for them. Thanks again man, ttyl


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

leon13 said:


> Hey if I can help you with some pouches pm me your address pleas
> Cheerio


Hey Leon! None of these slingshots were banded up, so I have not lost any pouches, but I sincerely appreciate the offer brother. Very cool ☺


----------



## GrizG (Dec 24, 2014)

Vly62 said:


> Sorry to hear about this misfortune. I work in law enforcement and drives me crazy how these things happen and usually with no remorse. I see you are located in upstate NY - if you are near the Catskill Mountains send me a pm. My family and I have about 500 acres in Ulster county and you are welcome to come fork hunting.


Hmmm... that is in my backyard. Got any Ruffed Grouse there? :wave:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Very sorry for your misfortune, Quentin. Glad to hear that you won't do anything crazy.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks Peter, nope, only crazy thing I'm doing is my hours in the basement, lots of catching up to do. Good thing I love building huh? ????


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Its good to hear you were able to bounce back and find all that nice wood...All the thief got was a lot of trouble...PHIL


----------



## GrizG (Dec 24, 2014)

ChapmanHands said:


> Thanks Peter, nope, only crazy thing I'm doing is my hours in the basement, lots of catching up to do. Good thing I love building huh?


Yeah.... I get that. I've had things go wrong with woodworking projects, especially in the early days, and had to remake parts and/or entire projects as a result. I framed the rework in terms of the learning curve. The redo took much less time and turned out better as I had gained experience and refined my techniques through the process or redoing. Perhaps you will find the same thing as you recreate the slingshots that were stolen. Good luck!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey man sorry about your inventory getting ripped off, but I commend you on your point of view on it. Nice new forks will keep you busy , I'm sure.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Quentin that sucks big fat hairy balls that you were robbed but as everyone says, you made the correct decision not beating the kid to a pulp.One day when he is down you will be able to stand next to him and offer your hand to help him up and that will hurt him more than any beating would.

You are a bigger and more of a man bud, I tip my hat to you.

Good luck on replenishing your stock, you may even get a bit of help from an outside source????

Take care of you and your family bud

Clint


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Q, that sucks butt. If I had an idea who may have been responsible I suspect I may have been slightly more biblical in my response 

Good luck at the flea market, make sure to share pics.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

AZshooter said:


> Its good to hear you were able to bounce back and find all that nice wood...All the thief got was a lot of trouble...PHIL


Thanks Phil. Karma will get him. I'm keeping my hands clean, better than way for all parties ????


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Hey man sorry about your inventory getting ripped off, but I commend you on your point of view on it. Nice new forks will keep you busy , I'm sure.
> 
> Be well,
> SF


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Hey man sorry about your inventory getting ripped off, but I commend you on your point of view on it. Nice new forks will keep you busy , I'm sure.
> 
> Be well,
> SF


That they will SF, and I build better now than I used to do my product will hopefully fetch a better price. Thanks bud


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Barky Bow said:


> Quentin that sucks big fat hairy balls that you were robbed but as everyone says, you made the correct decision not beating the kid to a pulp.One day when he is down you will be able to stand next to him and offer your hand to help him up and that will hurt him more than any beating would.
> You are a bigger and more of a man bud, I tip my hat to you.
> 
> Good luck on replenishing your stock, you may even get a bit of help from an outside source????
> ...


Thanks Clint, as we talked about on PM, the good is still outweighing the bad and things are looking up. Everything is cool as grass on my side brother.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

MagicTorch100 said:


> Hi Q, that sucks butt. If I had an idea who may have been responsible I suspect I may have been slightly more biblical in my response
> 
> Good luck at the flea market, make sure to share pics.


Oh I will see be sharing some pictures once I get things back on the up and up.

Eye for an eye, slingshot for a ... I don't know! Lol

Thanks Jamie, hope all is well with you man!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

You sir, have an amazing attitude. It takes an awfully good craftsman and and strong grip on life to shrug off a loss of work like that.. Knowing how many hours I put into my noviciate level work, it's good to know you're light years ahead of me and will recover the loss more easily.

May the thief be plagued with flyers and band slaps (as I'd never wish a fork hit on your work)


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ChapmanHands said:


> AZshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Its good to hear you were able to bounce back and find all that nice wood...All the thief got was a lot of trouble...PHIL
> ...


i hope if you knew who the thief was for sure you reported him to the police...

wll


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

[quote name="honorary pie" post="523949" timestamp="1430182045"]

You sir, have an amazing attitude. It takes an awfully good craftsman and and strong grip on life to shrug off a loss of work like that.. Knowing how many hours I put into my noviciate level work, it's good to know you're light years ahead of me and will recover the loss more easily.

May the thief be plagued with flyers and band slaps (as I'd never wish a fork hit on your work)[/quit

Thanks HP, I'm trying to not let anything get me down anymore. Not when there is so much better stuff I can think about! The work is gone, dwelling on it will only slow me down when I got things that need to be done! ????

Thank you for the compliments on my work as well, I truly appreciate it brother.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

wll said:


> ChapmanHands said:
> 
> 
> > AZshooter said:
> ...


I do not know a hundred percent. I have a good idea. But yea I filed a police report lol. May have an okay outlook on life but I am not completely nuts! Have then an idea of who was in the house and letting them do their job from there. Not getting any hopes up.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Was supposed to say I gave the police an idea of who had been in the house.


----------

